# Continued Prayers Requested During These Final Days...



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2017)

Many of you already know about my Texas girlfriend, Teresa, and her battle with breast cancer.

I would appreciate it very much if you would click this link that I have posted over in the "CampFire Forum" as that is where I hang out most of the time here.

Thank you so much to all of you.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=890527


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2017)

My condolences Mike.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 24, 2017)

May God bless you Eddie.


----------

